# Wish something would happen..............



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry in advance for this moan............ I'm on cycle day 40 today and so far no positive OPK and no other ov signs and I'm just feeling fed up. Last month I had +ive OPKs on cd 20 + 21 and ov on cd 22 and was over the moon that they had worked the 1st month. Now I'm feeling just like before I started the clomid again. No idea what's going on with my body and getting impatient. My consultant has advised me to up my clomid dose to 100mg next cycle, and wish af would turn up. Don't even feel like I' due on any time soon either. Think I'm just feeling a bit sorry for myself after having such high expectations after last month. 

Oh well, sorry girls. Moan over!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aww Rosie  big hugs, its so frustrating isnt it, feel free to moan as much as you want!

You never know, 100mg is maybe all you need, 50mg didnt work for me.  Heres an AF dance to wish it coming so you can get on and start that higher dose


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosie it is horrible isn't it! I spend all my mind trying to take my mind off it all then getting highly strung and crying cause I don't feel dedicated enough


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ohhh Rosie   been wondering how you were,

Sorry to hear this, I hope AF turns up soon so you can get on with the next lot of clomid.
Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Thanks so much for your replies - I don't know what I'd do without you girls.

I think it's been getting to me because I feel like I used to grab life by the balls (oo-er) and enjoy every minute of it, and now I feel like I just spend it waiting - waiting to ovulate, waiting to test or for af to arrive, waiting to be pregnant! ........................and I'm waiting, but nothing seems to be happening. I seriously need to learn more patience! Oh well off to Hoar Cross Hall tomorrow, so hopefully that will chill me out a bit.

Going to focus on staying positive about my next round of clomid.

Hi Jo. How are you? Our chatty post was stolen by the hacker wasn't it?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I would wait a few more days and then ask for something to kick start a bleed, this happened to me on 50mg and my dose was increased to 100mg which although has not been perfect anything from cd28 to cd38, it has been better than no cycle at all.
Also I would stop the opk, they are not accurate with pcos and I think they add to the stress and anxiety which can in turn delay af.
good luck strawbs xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Strawbs. I'll see what happens in the next few days.

What was your longest cycle on the 50mg dose?

The reason I'm doing the OPKs is because my consultant has asked me to do them, to see if I'm ovulating. I'm not having any tracking you see. I wasn't getting stressed until this last week as I hoped the long cycles were over. Oh well, fingers crossed something will happen the next week.

Thanks again.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Rosie, I took norethistone at cd45 fed up of waiting  .  My consul told me to do opk, but I get +ve surges all the time even when I have not ov that month i.e. no af.
I know how frustrating it is because with irregular cycles it is difficult to have a progesterone test accurately. 
I did have tracking for 1st 3 months but have had nothing for the past 3 cycles which I have found less stressful.  I just bms every other day from cd10 to cd 26 and hope that it covers it.  
good luck strawbs xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Again,

Yes, our post seems to have gone?! i did put another one up for you and Beauty.
I am on cd21 today and getting dizzy again already    I have just rang sec to see what my endo spec is doing, had to leave a message.  This dizziness is awful!!

I saw a clairvoyant 2 weeks ago (Mads recommended her) and she was brill, but told me to stop getting stressed about getting pg etc.. as it doesnt help matters - which is true.  She said i would have a baby naturally by 3 years!! bit of a wait, but it has made me chill out and realise theres no point getting hett up about it every mid cycle and AF cos cant change it. i think its easier off clomid cos you dont feel pressure as much.  I feel better off them.  Not heard from PCT either yet. Ho hum.

Hope AF arrives soon.  TC.  Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Well AF finally arrived (the first day of my Spa break typically!!) but it was a relief and only lasted 2 days. So I'm now on my 4th day of 100mg of clomid. Fingers crossed that it works this month.

Only a few days until I resume weeing in a pot again.............................oh joy!!!

Jo, I couldn't find that post you did - what's it called? Dizziness is terrible and very debilitating. I hope it's improved now. It's good that you are trying to relax a bit more. You should try a Spa break for a couple of days - I'd recommend it to anyone. My dh is taking me there again for our anniversary so we can just relax and enjoy eachother's company with no distractions for a couple of days. Hopefully we can get some nice relaxing   in whilst we're there. 

Take care and lots of   to you all.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

So, glad you had a nice and relaxing time, and AF didnt last too long. It sounds wonderful!
Well, my AF arrived today but ive got to the point of just expecting it now, so i for the first time in ages i feel ok about it if you know what i mean?! I have decided that i would like a dog, but we are in a flat at the mo, so been looking into moving to a house with a garden eventually then get a dog, and  who knows then....... so that's my year (ish) plan!
Feeling much better this month, no giddiness today - last AF it was awful, had to take time off work etc.. so beginning to think it was clomid making me have pain etc, not endo returning??! still not heard from my spec anyhow (YAWN!)  but now i dont know what to say to him, cos been nearly pain free the past week?!

How are you now??

Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. 

I know what you mean about feeling ok about af coming. I kind of felt like that this time (almost desperate for it in fact), and then some months you just feel gutted.

I think pets are very therapeutic. We have two cats and one is poorly at the moment and has one of those lampshades on her head, so I'm papmering her as she isn't allowed out and is feeling very down. She is my fur baby! My dh is a mortgage adviser and doesn't charge for his services, so wen you're ready if you want him to work out what you can borrow and find you the best deal just give me a shout.

I think it may have been the clomid as I've been getting some dizziness and all kinds of pains. Thought I was getting hyperstimulation at first (as I've just increased my dose to 100mg), but it's gone now and I think it's just the rusty old body getting it's cogs going.

Not on that you still haven't heard from your specialist! Sometimes makes you wonder what these people get paid for?

Anyway, no news for me. Hope you are well.

Rosie. x


----------

